# Libraryempfehlung für Effekte



## dontfeedphil (24. Apr 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin dabei eine Filmverwaltung in Java zu schreiben. Ich möchte dort gerne eine Coveransicht ermöglichen,d.h. im Fullscreenmodus einfach z.B. 10x5 Cover anzeigen wie z.B. hier in diesem XBMC-Skin  (4.Bild links von oben). Dies habe ich auch durch einfache 2D Zeichenmethoden schon alles erstellt. 
Da ich aber gerne "schöne" Effekte einfügen würde, wie z.B. bei einem Klick auf ein Cover soll sich dieses um 180 Grad drehen und dann größer werden, den kompletten Bildschirm ausfüllen und Infos zu dem Film preisgeben. Dies ist denke ich auch mit 2D-Funktionen irgendwie möglich, doch zu Lernzwecken würde ich gerne einmal ein bisschen mit 3D hantieren.
Hier kommt nun meine Frage:* Mit welcher 3D-Java-Library ist dies mit möglichst wenig Code möglich?* Denn eigentlich sind es ja nur die Effekte die dreidimensional sein sollen.Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Danke im Voraus

dontfeedphil


----------



## Empire Phoenix (24. Apr 2011)

In java knn man eigntlich nur per opengl ersthaft arbeiten

dort gibt es jogl(java open gl) und lwjgl (lightwieght java gameing library (oder so))

Auf diesen gibt es dann noch weiter graficengine die aufbauen (Jmonkey zb)
Mit diesen einfache 3d sachen zu machen ist an und für sich sehr einfach.

Allerdings kann man diese nicht nathlos mit einer swing gui kombinieren im sinne davon das nur der effect als 3d läuft. Wahrscheinlich ist es deutlich einfacher in diesem fall den effect in 2d zu simulieren durch verzerrung der bilder.


----------



## dontfeedphil (25. Apr 2011)

Moin,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich bin gar nicht auf eine Swing GUI angewiesen, denn ich benutze eigentlich nur ein JPanel um darauf meine GUI selber zu zeichnen.
Deshalb wäre eine 3D Lösung schon in Ordnung. Werde mir mal die Libraries ansehen, und dann bei eventuellen Fragen diese hier stellen


----------



## Marco13 (25. Apr 2011)

Grundsätzlich ginge das mit Swogl - ähnlich zur "ImageBrowserDemo"

Die "News" von 2009 könnten den Eindruck erwecken, das Projekt sei tot - aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Ich habe in letzter Zeit wieder fleißig daran gearbeitet, allerdings ist das alles noch ziemlich im "Fluss", d.h. ich kann nicht sagen, wann eine neue Version rauskommt. Ich hatte vor allem versucht, das ganze ein bißchen modularer und flexibler zu machen (z.B. so dass man auch andere Renderer verwenden kann, speziell nicht nur JOGL sondern auch LWJGL), und sie Interaktion, das Layout, die Geometriedaten usw. besser zu trennen und konfigurierbar zu machen - all das wäre für deinen Anwendungsfall nicht nötig, aber im allgemeinen wär's schon wichtig. 

Wie auch immer: Wenn du den TextureRenderer aus JOGL verwendest, ist das ganze gar nicht so aufwändig: Damit kann man Swing-Components ganz einfach in eine Textur reinrendern. (Swogl macht dann "nur" noch Interaktion und Layout, aber das brauchst du in dieser Form vermutlich gar nicht...)


----------

